

Show HN: Analyze how performance impacts ROI - mohit_agg

hello everyone,<p>we are launching private beta of fueldeck.com, &#x27;end user&#x27; performance monitoring + analytics platform that helps in understanding how performance is impacting your business metrics like user engagement, retention, conversion and much more<p>our main differentiation lies in user-centric and segmented analysis of performance metrics (geographic, browser, devices etc) and how they relate with your business metrics - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fueldeck.com<p>i hope you like it and would really like some feedback.<p>thank you so much for your time.
======
mohit_agg
clickable - [https://www.fueldeck.com](https://www.fueldeck.com)

